

Make a RogueLike game in 7 days, 2011 7DRL challenge - nrkn
http://groups.google.com/group/rec.games.roguelike.development/browse_thread/thread/924204b3b910be48

======
Slashie
The time has almost come! Gather all your strengths and build a roguelike, be
it your first one or your next one.

A good roguelike is an expression of pure gameplay: as a developer you can
turn your ideas into games for the people to enjoy, without the constraints of
3d modeling or expensive graphics creation.

Developing a roguelike also allows you to portrait a theme within the
limitations of abstract or simple gfx output, but having imagination as a tool
to recreate infinite environments and stories

Summon your indie gamedev friends, be they roguedevs or not for this, the
annual roguelike development party!

------
nrkn
If you're not familar with the genre: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roguelike>

------
twpage
This is great fun. Had a record turnout last year -- almost not enough time to
play them all!

